# Creare install cd di gentoo

## daniele_dll

Salve a tutti,

è da un bel po che non passo qui  :Smile: 

Ho un grosso problema: ho una scheda madre con chipset via che fa uso del southbridge VT8237 e che purtroppo l'install cd del gentoo non supporta perché fa uso del kernel 2.6.19-gentoo-r5. Ho provato a ricompilarmi il modulo necessario, ergo sata_via, in locale, aggiungendo all'elenco degli id supportati quello che mi serviva, e dopo qualche prova con insmod da remoto sono riuscito a caricarlo però mi da un altro errore, ovvero

sata_via 0000:00:0f.0: invalid PCI BAR 0 (sz 0x0, val 0x10000000001)

che non ho idea di cosi significhi.

Ho provato a prendere sata_via.c di drivers/ata del 2.6.20 e metterlo nel 2.6.19 (l'ho potuto fare perché il codice non aveva interfacce interne diverse) ma mi da lo stesso identico errore e questo significa che la mia modifica funzionava però ci vuole una versione più nuova, si spera :stordita:

Al che penso che faccio prima a ricompilare il cd di installazione di gentoo aggiornando semplicemente il kernel alla 2.6.22-r6, cosi sto tranquillo che funziona, però guardando (velocemente) nella documentazione di gentoo non sono riuscito a trovare nulla a riguardo (ma ripeto ho guardato molto velocemente)

Io ho semplicemente la necessità di avere un live cd con su un kernel 2.6.22 o superiore con i tool per i raid e cosi via. Quindi se è troppo incasinato fare ciò potreste consigliarmi qualche boot cd?

grazie ancora

----------

## Luca89

Puoi usare il tool catalyst, trovi una lista di FAQ a questo indirizzo:

http://www.gentoo.org/proj/it/releng/catalyst/faq.xml

Inoltre il pacchetto stesso dovrebbe contenere degli esempi già pronti da cui puoi capire meglio il funzionamento.

----------

## daniele_dll

 *Luca89 wrote:*   

> Puoi usare il tool catalyst, trovi una lista di FAQ a questo indirizzo:
> 
> http://www.gentoo.org/proj/it/releng/catalyst/faq.xml
> 
> Inoltre il pacchetto stesso dovrebbe contenere degli esempi già pronti da cui puoi capire meglio il funzionamento.

 

grazie faccio qualche prova

----------

## Mastermax81

Ciao,

 hai provato a usare sabayon come liveCD, adesso mi sembra che c'è la 3.4f come versione usa kernel 2.6.23-r1, ed ha dentro i vari moduli per i raid e sk varie. puoi anche installare quella e poi aggiornarla a gentoo.

 :Smile: 

----------

## daniele_dll

ciao,

ancora non ho avuto il tempo, anche perché non è un'operazione che devo fare io ma la deve fare un'altra persona per poi sub'entrare io da remoto. Purtroppo sono stato pressato dal lavoro e non ho avuto tempo. Poi in realtà per installare gentoo va bene qualsiasi livecd, basta che non faccia storie per e non mi starti X  :Smile: 

----------

## makoomba

ho avuto lo stesso problema con una nuova installazione (nel mio caso, il livecd non riconosceva il chipset di rete).

dopo aver provato un fracco di livecd senza risolvere, li ho mandati tutti a cag...re ed ho sostituito semplicemente il kernel del livecd.

l'operazione è relativamente semplice e infinitamente più veloce rispetto all'uso di catalyst.

in breve:

- compili nuovo kernel e generi la initramfs

- li sostituisci a quelli presenti nel livecd

- copi (o sostituisci) /lib/modules/2.6.$nuovaVersioneKernel in livecd.squashfs (o come si chiama)

----------

## daniele_dll

quindi mi basta prendere il file image.squashfs, sostituirci il kernel mettendone uno nuovo compilato con le stesse opzioni, rigenerare l'initramfs e ributtare tutto dentro il cd?

ma per generare la nuova initramfs per il cd di boot che devo fare?

----------

## makoomba

 *daniele_dll wrote:*   

> quindi mi basta prendere il file image.squashfs, sostituirci il kernel mettendone uno nuovo compilato con le stesse opzioni, rigenerare l'initramfs e ributtare tutto dentro il cd?

 

sì

 *daniele_dll wrote:*   

> ma per generare la nuova initramfs per il cd di boot che devo fare?

 

genkernel

edit:

al limite, puoi anche editare la initramfs per sostituire manualmente i moduli

ma con genkernel è più facile

----------

## daniele_dll

ok, grazie  :Smile: 

----------

## cloc3

a me è sempre piaciuta molto questa guida, del tutto catalyst esente.

----------

## Tigerwalk

 *cloc3 wrote:*   

> a me è sempre piaciuta molto questa guida, del tutto catalyst esente.

 

Ehm, non c'è una traduzione  in italiano della guida che hai segnalato?

Grazie

----------

## cloc3

 *Tigerwalk wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Ehm, non c'è una traduzione  in italiano della guida che hai segnalato?
> 
> Grazie

 

che sappia no.

ma puoi sempre metterne qui una.

 :Cool: 

----------

## Tigerwalk

 *cloc3 wrote:*   

> che sappia no.
> 
> ma puoi sempre metterne qui una.
> 
> 

 

o.k., appena avrò 5min.

----------

